

Free UI PSDs for Smartphones - alok-g
http://www.1stwebdesigner.com/freebies/40-free-ui-kit-psd-for-smartphones/

======
radley
Only one Android template is actually up to date and it just points to the
official developer stencils:

<https://developer.android.com/design/downloads/index.html>

------
psweber
I was prepared to be annoyed that something like this appeared on the front
page, but this is a very thorough list of the best Photoshop templates out
there for mobile.

teehan+lax always have the best iOS templates (they are included in the 40
free UI PSDs list): <http://www.teehanlax.com/downloads/>

------
hn-miw-i
I noticed Microsoft was doing this too, publishing psd templates for its smart
devices.

Problem being that psd is horribly proprietary, all that matters is the
geometry, right? Why not use open graphics formats?

------
thejerz
Balsamiq, anyone?

------
andrewhillman
gnarly!

